# new to forum and ff. hello to all of u xx



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi to all out there, im rosie and my dh is lee. we have been ttc for 8 years now, im 28 and he is 33.
been diagnosed with endometriosis and only a few months ago had endo cysts removed. had one attempt at iui and was due to start 2nd attemt when a big fat cyst showed up on the scan.
our gynae has now told us that there isnt much point doing other 2 cycles of iui and 2 go straight for ivf as this is our only chance.
we live on the isle of wight and our pct doesnt fund ivf on the nhs. have heard that they are due to change this to one attempt for each couple but dont know how true this is....... yet!!!
so if anyone is from the island and has any knowledge on this please say hi 
umm, what else can i say. ..............??..........oh, i had a misscarriage when i was 16, although it was unplanned it screwed my head up for abit, alot actually. and then i was ok............. and then i wasnt again hahaa  . and now im fine.......... lol. honest, i am 
so we have dealt with the whole "infertile" thing in our heads now, its just our hearts that cant take it.
anyway, would love to chat and share stories with anyone from on here, sorry ive tried to say hi and ended up writing an essay 
love and sprinklings of baby dust to you all
rosina and lee 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello and welcome to ff!  
Im sure you will find a lot of help on this site hun, its been said a million times but this site is great!
I know there is another girl that lives on the iow, her name is leanne and you can find her on the south coast thread, under meeting places. im doubt she will mind giving you some info so just click on her name and send her a instant message or post on the south coast thread, all the girls are friendly.
They are planning to meet up in march and i may go along, i live in London now but im originally from Portsmouth and go down there quite a bit and im really interested in finding out about the new guidelines coming out.
I have read though that they may only offer one cycle and dont quote me but i think its only allowed in your late 30s!   and only if u dont smoke and arent over weight. it doesnt seem that great a deal to me but i dont know all the details.

Im sorry to hear about about your troubles ttc,  hopefully you will get your bundle soon hun, hopefully we all will! good luck. dont hesitate to ask me any questions.
Love Summer x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Me again! i have found a article on ivf in hampshire, i knew it was on the site somewhere a si had read it previously but never knew where to find it!  so here it is, i have set up a link below, just click on it, i hope it works, im hardly a tech head! 

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/314/1/


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

many thanks for your reply, reading the bottom of your profile you have had abit of a rough ride. fingers crossed for all of us is all we can do really. 
thankyou for mentioning about the south etc and where to go on the site to say hi, will do that tom probably. 
am engrossed in the site AND big brother. 
baby wishes to you anyway and might bump into you again on our journey
love rosina xxx 
^beware^
just got to the bottom and seen your other message, so many many thanks........ again. 
ps, how do i send bubbles cos you deserve one, being the 1st to reply


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome Rosina and Lee to ff, this site is great for info and support, goodluck in your quest to have a baby.

Jappa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rosie and a big welcome to FF - this truly is a fantastic site and there is a section for everyone!!

Good luck with any treatment - i live in Berkshire but work in Hampshire and know that i cannot get any free treatment for IVF which seems so unfair  

Sorry to hear what u have been through and ttc for 8 yrs - that really is a long time i thought 2 and a half yrs was bad enough!

Kate


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

many thanks to all who have welcomed me, wishing you all success in your quests. 
have looked into ivf on the island and we are not entiltled, unless im between 34 and 39 or something like that. which is just pants  
what bugs me more than anything is i know someone who had her breasts enlarged on the nhs, how is that fair vanity over fertilty. would love a bigger pair, but i know what makes us more miserable!! bloody national health service.......... phew, sorry. 
so anyway, best of luck to all of you
rosina xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Rosina, all the best of luck for the upcoming treatment. I'm in Essex, so I'm no good for your question. But wanted to wish you good luck anyway! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rosina

Know how u feel about having breast enlargements before fertility treatment - it really is unfair

I work for the NHS but know it can be frustrating!!

Wishing u lots of luck

Kate


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Rosie and lee!

Totally with you on the bloody NHS thing - wish I ould opt out and buy own health insurance - although this probably wouldn't cover you for IVF either!!  

You sound like you have had a rocky road over tha last 8 years - i hope you will be lucky soon!  

good luck 

c


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks again, 
have found everyone to be friendly and very helpful,   
hope to bump into you all again along the way, best of wishes
love rosina x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

welcome to FF, 
be warned this site is highly addictive, I am new too and I come on at least once a day!
so I hope it helps you as it does me.
and good luck on your journey.
dust n glue to you!  
Hope2006


----------

